# gbody interior 400



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

I got the front seats and rear seats in grey fabric and upper and lower door panels for sale for a friend. Medium grey color 9 out of 10 but dusty cuz have been sitting. Located in LA pick up only


----------



## yogivwp (Oct 10, 2016)

how much are you asking


----------

